# 6.2: updating OpenSSH



## geocrasher (Jul 25, 2010)

Howdy all,

I am tasked with upgrading a 6.2 server to OpenSSH from 

OpenSSH_4.5p1 FreeBSD-20061110

To OpenSSH 5.x. 

Is there a supported way of doing this, or am I stuck with compiling it from source?

I've done some googling and could find no info, perhaps my google-fu is not as strong as it once was.

Thanks for any pointers. I'm not looking for a handout, just for a nudge in the right direction. 

TYVM!


----------



## aragon (Jul 25, 2010)

Try security/openssh-portable.


----------



## gilinko (Jul 25, 2010)

And a search of this forum gives you 4 pages of result, among others this one. And you have to be aware of the difference between openssh from the base system and the one from ports, ie what comes first in your path etc.

Use the search function in this forum, and not only google.


----------



## geocrasher (Jul 25, 2010)

OK thanks gents. Gilinko: duly noted.


----------

